# FWC Redfish Hatchery 11/8/12



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

My full time job is that I am a school teacher in Plant City. The last two years I have arranged for my 7th grade science class to be able to take the tour at the Port Manatee FWC Redfish Hatchery. The kids love this trip. They get to learn all about the life of a redfish, the Tampa Bay Estuary and they get to spend some time fishing in the saltwater pond that has underground access to the Bay. Last year the snook and baby tarpon were not as plentiful as they have been in the past (due to the freezes), but this year we caught more baby tarpon (8-12 inches) than I have ever seen in that pond....and I have been there several times over the last 10 years. We probably caught over 100 juvenile tarpon as a group......couple dozen redfish....black drum up to 5 pounds (last year kids caught a 9 and 13 pounder)....some spotted sea trout.....and one snook. Due to confidentiality....I could not post all the pics with the kids in them...but still got some great shots!!

First of all....big thanks to Gina Russo for making it happen!









The fish tank!









Feeding the brood stock reds!









Black Drum


















Hey...it's tarpon on fly!!!









Can you say you have held two tarpon in your hand at one time????


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

Very cool. Sounds like an awesome field trip.


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

i would deff look foreward to having you as a teacher...... badasss


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

you've got to be the coolest teacher ever! those reds look HUGE!!


----------



## chicubs9 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm a Junior and I'd love to go on that field trip!


----------



## Ken_Bales (Feb 26, 2011)

I've caught 100 lb plus tarpon on a fly, but have never held two tarpon in my hands at one time. In fact, I've never caught a baby tarpon before, but sure would love to. That's pretty cool.


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

Jon,

...Thank you for taking kids fishing!


If you haven't already, look up the Florida Gulf Coast Center for Fishing http://centerforfishing.org/clubs.



Tom


----------

